# Sadly..I retire my bow



## Kelly Johnson

....In lieu of recent developments in technology I have vowed to no longer bow hunt and will be purchasing a new age weapon with which to take game.

BEHOLD!! The MOUNTAIN HOWITZER!! :lol: :yikes: 




























Sorry ya'll...I thought this was to freakin' funny to keep to myslef :lol: :lol:


----------



## Swamp Monster

For a minute there I thought maybe the wife finally figured out just how much money you have spent on this love affair with archery! That or she realized you showered with your bow more often than with her! :lol: 

Glad I was wrong!


----------



## Kelly Johnson

Dang Swampy!SSHHHHHHHH....SHE READS THIS!LOL!!


----------



## lumpy

do they make that with a recoil pad???

I have a feeling you shoulder right take a beating.


----------



## PrtyMolusk

Howdy, KJ-

That turned some heads here at work when I found it, too. Looks like WWIII meets the deer herd..... :yikes:


----------



## Sib

Only one question, how the h3ll you gonna get that thing in a tree with you? :lol:


----------



## One Eye

Wait until someone figures out how to load that thing with arrows. Then we'll have to let that in the archery season too :yikes: :yikes: We wouldn't want to infringe upon someone's rights.   

Dan


----------



## mallardtone-man

I have seen the website he got those pics off. I beleive they have directions for making one.


----------



## flinch

mallardtone-man said:


> I have seen the website he got those pics off. I beleive they have directions for making one.


Yup. Read the whole "how to". Definitely funny.

http://www.buckstix.com/howitzer.htm


----------



## Little Roober

now do they make those to use smokeless powder?


----------



## One Eye

Little Roober said:


> now do they make those to use smokeless powder?


Yes, but they are waiting for 23 states to decide if it is legal or not :evilsmile


----------



## bentduck

I can't confirm it yet but I hear the NRC is considering a late "land mine" season in between the early youth season and archery opener. Does anyone know any good war surplus stores in SW Michigan :lol:


----------



## hunting man

They want a special doe season in the northeastern lower just for the users of those.


----------



## skulldugary

Does that thing come with a muzzle brake?


----------



## unregistered55

Does it come in REALTREE Camo??


----------



## phantastick fish

i think this has been the funnyest thread ive read in a while. i would like it in mossy oak though.


----------



## Kelly Johnson

There are versions in camo guys...

"Wholetree" and "Built out of a mossy oak" :lol: 

That website HAS to be some kind of joke. I saw it last year (maybe on here??) and though I'd post it again...made me spew coffee on the screen when i saw it again :lol:


----------

